# Catfish 1.4.6 n'affiche pas dans le gestionnaire de fichiers

## pti-rem

Bonjour à tous

Je viens de m'apercevoir que je ne peux pas ouvrir avec le gestionnaire de fichiers un emplacement d'une recherche faite avec Catfish.

Je n'ai pas Nautilus d'installé mais uniquement Thunar et Caja.

J'ai essayé de définir Caja dans les Applications favorites de Xfce mais sans succès ; Catfish ignore tout autant la demande « Afficher dans le gestionnaire de fichiers ».

D'après mes recherches, je tombe sur un article en anglais qui semble indiquer que le comportement est "normal" et est dû aux xdg-standards :

https://uriesk.wordpress.com/2017/04/30/xdg-standards-or-why-isnt-the-default-applications-for-images-in-thunar-not-the-default-application-in-catfish-too/

« Les xdg-standards ou pourquoi Thunar n'est pas l'application par défaut pour les images et pas non plus pour Catfish »

J'ai encore des difficultés à lire l'article et à bien comprendre le workaround évoqué ; je crains qu'il ne me pose d'autres soucis.

Je suis habitué à Thunar. Je ne souhaite pas installer Nautilus.

J'utilise Xfce 4.12, xfce-base/thunar-1.6.14::gentoo et dev-util/catfish-1.4.6::gentoo

Je me demande si vous pouvez m'aider ?

Je veux bien utiliser un autre front-end que Catfish si il en existe.

J'ai essayé d'installer gnome-extra/gnome-utils et gnome-extra/gnome-search-tool mais ce dernier provoque une erreur :

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ gnome-search-tool 

(gnome-search-tool:25415): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: 10:10:06.245: Settings schema 'org.gnome.nautilus.preferences' is not installed

Trappe pour point d'arrêt et de trace

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

J'ai essayé d'installer gnome-extra/nemo et de le déclarer Application favorite... et pas mieux  :Sad: 

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ catfish 

(catfish:14839): Gtk-WARNING **: 10:39:33.438: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.1/work/gtk+-3.24.1/gtk/gtkwidget.c:8584: widget not within a GtkWindow

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/catfish/CatfishWindow.py", line 977, in on_menu_filemanager_activate

    self.open_file(path)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/catfish/CatfishWindow.py", line 947, in open_file

    os.environ.get("XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP").lower() == 'xfce':

AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'lower'
```

Édition : ça marche avec dev-util/catfish-1.2.2::gentoo ; aussi bien avec Thunar que Nemo en gestionnaire de fichiers favori.

C'est rare qu'une régression résolve mes problèmes...

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ catfish 

/usr/share/catfish/catfish/__init__.py:23: PyGIWarning: Gtk was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Gtk', '3.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.

  from gi.repository import Gtk  # pylint: disable=E0611

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

Ça fonctionne aussi avec le catfish-1.4.5.tar.gz si dev-util/catfish-1.2.2::gentoo est installé (J'ai pris Catfish 1.4.5 sur https://launchpad.net/catfish-search mais il y a aussi https://git.xfce.org/apps/catfish/)

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ /opt/catfish-1.4.5/bin/catfish 

(catfish:19151): Gtk-WARNING **: 11:37:36.501: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.1/work/gtk+-3.24.1/gtk/gtkwidget.c:8584: widget not within a GtkWindow

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

Je ne sais plus quoi penser du premier lien que j'ai donné.

Bonne Année  :Smile: 

Meilleurs vœux

----------

## pti-rem

Résolu avec =dev-util/catfish-1.4.8-r1::gentoo

Je peux ouvrir avec le gestionnaire de fichiers un emplacement d'une recherche faite avec Catfish.

Testé avec Thunar comme application par défaut dans Xfce.

----------

